# Neyteri and Ashoka



## Mantis Lady (Jun 8, 2018)

They just arrived: Neyteri my new H.masjuscula and Ashoka my creobroter gemmatus. Neyteri is already eating. Their homes are ready for them. Neyteri had a good molt during the trip.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 8, 2018)

And here are the first pics of them:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 9, 2018)

Very pretty! I like those names; they are so different.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 9, 2018)

They are both indeed pretty. Neyteri has already the red color inside her front legs. I hope she will end up with the colors you see of adults on pictures.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice! I love her big eyes. I hope that she gets those neat colors too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 11, 2018)

this pic belongs here too;


----------



## River Dane (Jun 11, 2018)

They’re both pretty Mantids. I like Neyteri’s name and coloration. And that’s pretty interesting behavior, I’ve never seen my Mantids do that.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 11, 2018)

And I got 2 that is showing that behaviour. Maybe I am Lucky to get the special ones.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2018)

@Little Mantis Hey! You can't have ALL the special mantids! Not fair!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 12, 2018)

@MantisGirl13Hahaha, they are MINE, all MINE?

You can have few of them too. My house is not big enough to keep 100s of mantids.

@River DaneThanks.  The name "Neyteri" comes from an Avatar role play I used to do a couple of years ago. My character was called that. when I decided to buy an H.majuscula I chose this name for her before she was home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

That is neat how you chose her name. How did you choose Ashoka's name?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 12, 2018)

Ashoka comes from a character of Star Wars.




both creo's have a star wars name.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

That is a cool idea. My brother would love that! Creos are so alienlike!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 12, 2018)

I love the "eye" marking on nymph Creos abdomens. I've been wanting one for a while and considered getting one several times but once I decided I definitely wanted one no one seems to have any in stock. Next time one comes up it's mine, lol.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 13, 2018)

I saw Yoda's "eye" later after I got him. He was keeping his abdomen up  The Creos looks cute, but are very small and they are jumpers.  @Predatorhousepet If a breeder has them in stock, buy one. You will love them.

Ashoka had a good molt yesterday evening. Think everyone has molted this month by now.( Except Cochise)


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 13, 2018)

Sounds like fun! Wonderful that everyone molted successfully.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 13, 2018)

@Predatorhousepet For sure, you definitely want to try creos! They are so much fun! I am glad everyone molted well too.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 13, 2018)

Ashoka had her first meal after her molt: cricket abdomen. pff those creatures growing fast. Tomorrow i need to flush out the fuids in fruitfly culture because 2x times drops of the goo fell in her cup. she loved it


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yummy cricket abdomen! ? I am sure she enjoyed it. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

There are ppl who eat crickets . I tried one, it was meh (it was dead but not prepared with spices, i think) Tried some worms too, they were good. They had paprika flavor


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2018)

? Yuck! I know some people eat crickets but I don't want to try one! And worms!?!?!?!? Wow. I can't imagine eating worms!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

I was at a stand where you could try eating some insects if you were "brave" enough.  They had grasshoppers too, but they were already out of them. I told the woman I was talking to that i feed the same species of cricket to my mantids.

Those worms weren't bad, they were dry, crispy and no goo coming out of it.

Good we weren't born a mantis or we would have liked yummie worm goo?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2018)

What did she say when you told her that you fed crickets to your mantis? Was she surprised?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

She was and we had a good and nice talk. I like to talk about my mantids.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

I love to talk about my mantids too! people are amazed at how much I know about them! I am amazed too!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 20, 2018)

Ashoka: first meal after her molt






Neyteri after her molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 20, 2018)

They sure are pretty! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 21, 2018)

They will be more pretty with their wings


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes they will!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

Neyteri reads the mantis forum too:











Creos are hard to take a nic picture of. But I like this one of Ashoka.


----------



## Synapze (Jul 6, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Neyteri reads the mantis forum too:


?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Neyteri reads the mantis forum too:


That is funny. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2018)

I try to give my mantids out of home time to stretch their legs.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Me too. That is good.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 15, 2018)

Last night Neyteri molted. I knew it was almost time because she didn't wanted to eat. I did't sleep much last night and I saw her drying up fase:






She is outgrown her cup. She needs a new home  She did grow a lot last night. I was surprised to see her that big. It felt like she skipped an instar. I think she has 1 molt to go till adulthood if i see her wing buds.






Little girl is sub adult now.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 15, 2018)

Ashoka molted just now and she got her wings. her wings don't have their green color yet with the yellow "smiley" on it.


----------



## River Dane (Jul 15, 2018)

Congratulations on the adult molt! Can’t wait to see her final patterns.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 17, 2018)

She has nice cute wings: She is little and cute: 3.5 cm


----------



## River Dane (Jul 17, 2018)

Ashoka’s beautiful. Congratulations! Those are some nice photos, and I like the pattern on her wings. Glad to see her wings dried up just fine.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah me too. Waiting for Yoda to get his wings too  It is a very cute pecies.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 21, 2018)

She is beautiful! Congratz!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 21, 2018)

thanks, I think Yoda is close to his molting too. He jumped away when i was offering him grasshopper abdomen. then i can see the diference between female and male  Creo


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't wait to see his adult pics! Creos are the best.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 22, 2018)

lol, today he grabbed his dinner of the tweezers: " that is MINE!!" He is not molting yet. I would love to him getting his wings too.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 25, 2018)

2 days ago during ney's exploring time she found my last 2 grasshoppers. She saw them sitting there:







But she already ate one and not getting more or she get too fat.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 26, 2018)

I will post Yoda with wings here. He molted 3 days ago. He is a handsome young man now.?






He has longer and bigger wings than Ashoka.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 29, 2018)

They are so pretty! Yay Yoda!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 29, 2018)

they both are doing great, maybe i can mate them after my vacation.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 30, 2018)

Good. I hope that you can mate them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 30, 2018)

They are often looking at each other from their cups. I really hope so.

I got a new phone, and hopefully I can take better pics of the Creos.


----------

